# new and need advice-long.



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, this will be long- sorry.I'm new to the board so I thought I would introduce myself and see if anyone has any advice or any tips for me.I'm 20/male and I work full time as an automotive technician and go to UNT via internet classes. I am a very busy person but I am very successful and good at what I do. My IBS flared up a year ago due to some stress from a co-worker when I worked for ford (it went as far as him running me off the road, etc). Long story short I found a better job with volvo and made sure he got fired when I left. Anyhow my stress went down slightly in Feb. '06 when I left but not totally do to finishing my associates and starting the new job. I had hopes of my IBS clearing up alot thru stress reduction but it still does not. I have been to my normal doctor (who has IBS) and to a gastro. and my problem still persists and is becoming a major hurdle for me at work. I cannot advance into mgmt because I cannot get to work any sooner than I do.I eat a very bland and limited diet, and I follow it religously. I stick to it because it keeps me able to funcition and being so busy I have to do that.My main problem is I spent 2-3 hours in the bathroom...I don't really have C or D I just cannot go to the bathroom all at once like a normal person. My feelings of having to go to thru bathroom during the day have went away and have been gone for 6 months. I just cannot get out of the bathroom to go to work. This only happens in the mornings (I've always used the bathroom mainly once a day in the morning. No I am not stuck on this its just when my body says I need to go lol). So as you can see getting to work at 7 or 8 is a major issue when you spend 2-3 hours in the bathroom (most mornings about 2-2.5 hrs). Other than the time length I feel fairly normal. Maybe alittle loose but nothing intolerable or straight D.Im out of ideas. I live 45min from work without traffic and now with leaving at 7 or 8 I sit in 1-2hrs of traffic and it forces me to stay later into the day than I would normally have to and of course affects my pay (all the good jobs are gone by the time I get there). Work is working with me but I do feel some resentment of sorts. I get up at 5am, I tried 4am but its too early and takes me even longer to leave the house.I really just want my life back. I don't travel with friends, I can't get out to events I like to early any more, I can't eat alot of things I love to eat and water is getting very boring to drink. My biggest thing is I have no time to try things b/c of my busy schedule. So any "safe" food and drink ideas would be appreciated. I do notice sleep affects my time length so I am trying to get more sleep but it is hard with the internet classes.Any ideas as far as treatment? I was on librax and getting off it it actually helped. I also tried lexapro and it made me have D so I got off of it as well. I do not have any anxiety really, I am happy with my life. Right now all I day is two fibercon in the evening with dinner just to help move things along. I eat balanced bland meals (no spicy or greasy and the gastro told me to stay away from dairy. Most any grilled meats are fine and I eat a portion of starches and small amount of fiber for dinner and sandwhich at lunch). Im out of meal ideas (esecially when eating out). Any tips in this area would be helped. Any tips in moving things along in the morning would really help...I am just in the bathroom for forever. If I could even get down to 1hr I would be thrilled.Ive reached the point where this is totally controlling my life and my future and it needs to end. Every doctor I have been to has been of little to no help. If anyone can recommend a good IBS doctor in the DFW area of Texas I would appreciate it.Sorry for the long post, just trying to get the most info I can out there.Thank you


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Have you tried Immodium yet?As for diets, maybe you could get your gP to refer you to a Dietician at your surgery?Or browse the webCheersNick


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi 79f150, Well I don't know if any of these ideas will help you or if you have tried them, but it may be worth a try. You might want to experiment on days that you don't have to work. 1.You could try taking magnesium. 2. Try increasing (not lots, but some) your use of oils such as olive oil and butter in cooking. 3. Increase fruits and vegetables. Make sure you are getting 5-9 servings a day (as long as they are not making symptoms worse). How about a nice salad with strawberries, chicken, almonds, and olive oil and vinegar for the dressing? Steak rubbed with a little olive oil and then some spices that don't hurt your stomach. Baked/broiled Fish (talapia, mahi mahi) with a little olive oil, green onions, tolerable spices. Scrambled eggs with a little butter (real) on the pan, add some veggies. Of couse I would say to experiment on days you can afford to.4. Make sure you are drinking enough water. AT LEAST 8-10 eight ounce glasses per day.5. Have you tried coffee (decaf or reg) or caffinated drinks to see if they decrease the time in the bathroom? Becareful though, caffine and coffee can cause pain in some.6. Try taking the fibercon earlier in the day.7. EXERCISE. You didn't mention this so I don't know if you are doing this, but it really could help. How about starting when you awake? Do something that you could do at home and have access to the restroom. Alternate between exercise and bathroom. Even consider standing while waiting to go to the bathroom and do some exercises. Do some jumping jacks, grass-pullers, stretching, push-ups, sit-ups, jump rope, jog in place. If you have a treadmill this could be an option too, well not IN the bathroom LOL.As for the restaurants, you will have to see if this is food related. You may consider experimenting with different diets and keeping a food diary along with noting reactions. Once you have it more narrowed down, then restaurant ideas might be easier to recommend.8. You didn't mention breakfast. What are you eating? How about a banana? Have you tried any fiber cereals? Or oatmeal? If yes, what was your reaction?If you think this is food related you may want to experiment and consider an elimination diet. But, before you do, I would do the above if you haven't. If the above don't work, then you may also look into eliminating certain foods or increasing certain foods and noting the effects.Well, that's all I can think of right now. Maybe someone has some other ideas that could be helpful.Take care.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

One more thing. You could always try just adding some extra vitamin C to your daily routine and see what this does. Take 2,000-3,000 milligrams before bed and don't make any other changes besides this. If you don't notice any difference up the amount another 1,000 or 2,000. You don't want too much because eventually it will cause diarrhea, but by increasing just enough you may be able to decrease the time in the bathroom. I hope with the above ideas, or any other given by someone else, you can find a solution. You are just going to have to experiment - it can be a pain I know. Of course you should see a doctor if the problem presists.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, 79 said he doesn't really suffer from C or D, then taking imodium probably won't help. Likewise, takign magnesium probably won't help either as that can be taking to help with C.Well, I don't know what to say really, i'm in the bathroom for about an hour before I leave for work, depending on how i'm feeling when i wake up. Obviously, some days are worse than others.What are you eating at the moment? What kind of food? Are you eating the RIGHT foods? What starches are you eating? Are you eating enough veg?Soluable fibre is a very good idea- better for you than eating insoluable fibre and it digests well, easier. Soluable fibre would be thinngs like pasta, oats and insoluable is vegetables, like peas, sweetcorn and green veg.Do make sure you drink enough water.Are you taking any other medication from what you listed? Have you thought about taking an antispasmodic of some type? Do you ever suffer from cramps?What are you symptoms?Maybe i'll be able to give some more ideas?Nikki


----------



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

My biggest problem is my normal docotor I guess is out of ideas, but he is willing to try things. He sent me to a specialist (gastro) who was of NO help at all. Told me I am lactose intolerant. I do not beleive that is true. I am still not eating any dairy (I mean like none at all, I check everything) and it's seemed to make little differance so I think I am going to start rolling diary back into my diet. The gastro does not beleive in IBS (he's from overseas and just dont believe in it) and he thinks I have mental problems I guess. Really unhappy with the money I wasted there and would like to find a doctor in north texas that is helpful with IBS.To answer snowbrdgrl:I do drink lots of water, like 8+ large bottles a day, and more in the summer (I work in a semi outdoors area).I have not tried alot of oils, I stay away from grease as that seems to be a trigger. I do get some though thru normal cooking of items and what not. No real butter tho at the moment (staying away from dairy per the gastro doctor).I drink only water (seriously, it's been 8+ months since Ive had anything else). So I have not tried anything carbonated or with cafinee. Cafinee gave me a problem before the IBS popped up, but maybe some in the AM would help.Excercise is a nonissue. I am on my feet and on the go as soon as I leave the house. I'm an automotive technician so I am up moving around all day (I rarly sit down other than to drive a vehicle or at lunch. I make sure to sit and take my time when I eat BTW).My mom brought up the point of "excercise" in the morning so I get up and move around. It does help.I eat breakfast as I am leaving. I either sit and eat or eat in the car. Ceral is out (milk=dairy haha) and I normally have time for little else (bear in mind I am getting to work late as it is, of course they understand why though). I normally have a piece of bread/toast and bacon (microwave...but I DRY it off...not greasy). I was eating waffles with syrp and that works as well also when I do have time.Normally this is about what my day consists of.toast/nongreasy baconsubway (or similar) white bread 6" turkey, ham, roastbeef (or a combination) currently no cheese (but I was having it prior to the docotor saying non) lettuce and pickles thats it (cucumbers, tomatos, etc sometimes bother me and since this is in the middle of the day not a good idea). No dreasing of course b/c of oily/greasy or dairy.I also snack on tortialls chips thru most of the day...like 1/2 a bag a day? I used to eat pretzels and other thing but they wanted me to get off anything like really heavy with wheat so I did and just havent went back I guess. Just habbit.For dinner I normally have chicken (grilled), steak (grilled), porkchops (grilled), honey baked ham, chicken strips (pressure cooked not deep fried), turkey (smoked), beef brisket (not greasey, smoked). Thing of that nature. I have a startch with that (baked potato, braked tator tots, pasta, rice, stuffing, things of that nature normally bland things nothing super greasy. I normally have a vegtable with that (unless I am eating out and nothing seems "safe"). Normally its brocoli but I dont eat much of this side vegtable. I just happen to like that, sometimes I do green beans or whatever is available. All is cooked, not raw. mostly steamed.I also have a small garden salad everynight (i have been doing this for years). currently I jus t add some salt and eat it bare. I was using honeymustard dressing which I like but has dairy so I stopped. I haven't tried any dressing, yet.I normally then take the 2 fiber con (my moms friend has IBS and she suggested metimucile, said it worked better for her?) with water of course.Ive found poptarts to be safe and nondairy so I have them (2-3, not packages 2-3 individuals) if I want something sweet after dinner./And thats about it. No joke I stick to that pretty much every day just to get by so I can function in the am.I have noticed sleep does play a major role so I am doing my best to get more sleep but sometimes its impossible.I have no tried an antispasmodic although it may be a good idea. Recommendations?I don't really every have C. D if I eat wrong things (greasy). I wouldn't say I am 100% normal but not as bad as most IBS people. I am more on the D side for sure.Like I said my biggest problem is I would like to be "normal" and go to the bathroom all at once, not spread this out of 2 and 3 hours. Thats just not normal. I have always spent more time in the bathroom than most people do, it used to be fine, geat a break and read or whatever. I could even deal with an hour but 2-3 hours is killing me. That adds up quick! I would love to be in and out in an hour but it doesnt workIt has been suggested to just get up and leave for work. I would but I live "out in the sticks" and work is quite aways off with few places to stop on the way in and that would just add stress. And once Im at work they just wont tolerate me being gone out of the shop for 30-1+ hr at a time.I am open to suggestions so please fire away. I am reading on here and taking notes.I appreciate everyones help. Thank you.Nick


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm very sorry Nick,But from what you have written, I dont really understand what your symptoms are, so I'm not sure what help I can give you?Can you please list what your symptoms are?Nikki


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I think I'm a little confused as well. As far as not eating cereal, I drink lactaid milk cause I am lactose intolerant. But you aren't C or D, and you're not both. Maybe your system just works slower than others. I know its frustrating to have to be up 2-3 hours ahead of time, I'm always up at 8 for an 11 oclock class. As long as you're going, and its not D, I think I'd be happy haha. Sorry I couldn't be more help. =(Andrea


----------



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

It did start off as D and still is, just not as bad as before. Sorry for the confusion, it is for sure D and is def. far from normal just is not as bad as it was. The fibercon cleared alot of that up. My problem now is how long I am in the bathroom, 2-3 hours just is not normal and is killing my life, all aspects of it. As it stands now I am either going to loose my job or have to relocate closer to work which is a very expensive area. The time is just a major issue for me and keeps me from doing alot of things I enjoy just because I cannot get anywhere early, which is a major part of my work issue.I'm not going to the bathroom the entire time. I start and stop, start and stop, etc. And eventually I feel done and am able to leave. I guess you could call it spastic? If I could get into the restroom and go all at once it would be a nonissue, 1hr or way less. I just don't know what I am eating/doing that is keeping me from going all at once. This is really just a hard blow to take, I've worked so hard to get in with the company I work for and I'm finally obtaining my dream only to have it ruined. I'm out of ideas and willing to try anything.Nick


----------

